# Vancouver - BC - Whos with me



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, I know I have a vancity post already but this is new, fresh and more welcoming. 

Anyone which is interested in meeting the nicest, most welcoming people on sas, and maybe on the internet.. look no further. We are having a meet in Vancouver, which is hopefully your local city. 

So whoever wants to join me say hey, and we can get the ball rolling again. I may even be able to get that sas celebrity perfectionist to make an appearance. 

If anyone has questions or doubt or would like some help or reassurance please pm me, this will be a great experience for you, I will put in every effort to make it so. 

I would like to meet up within the next month and then make it a regular thing. Help make one boys dream a reality.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well this is awkward...
Anyone at all?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I would!
If I lived in Canada...
Seriously though it sounds like a lot of fun. Best of luck with this :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadians suck. West Coast Canadians that is.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Give me about a year and I'll be thar fo sho!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Canadians suck. West Coast Canadians that is.


Fo shizzle :b

I bet Toronto peeps would have been all over the chance to hang with an Aussie


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the out of towners showing interest and all of you are awesome. I may just have to take the show on the road. 

Are you moving to Canada Jimmy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to see you've managed to evade the polar bears so far, matty. Well, fairly glad anyway. You are a West Coaster, after all. But we won't get into the politics of West vs. East here.

*Dr. Phil approves of this thread.*


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm going to BC just to see Matty !!!!!! I'm on the red eye


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sdsm... really ?? or is this just a cruel joke? 

I find it funny how not a single person from vancouver has posted yet we have 6 different members posting.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Vancouver is not a good place to meet people. Everyone is so cold and distant here...I know cuz I'm one of them, lol. 

IIRC, there has been at least one SAS meeting in Vancouver before. They went to see a movie and had dinner at Metropolis? Anyone who attended can verify?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh cool. 

I had a meet with perfectionist and 2talkative late last year. So there was one official, however small meet, recently.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, so myself and all the other interested Vancouver people are having a meet tonight. I am actually pretty excited, will post on who shows up and what we get up to.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool! Hope you guys had a blast!


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

matty said:


> Yes, I know I have a vancity post already but this is new, fresh and more welcoming.
> 
> Anyone which is interested in meeting the nicest, most welcoming people on sas, and maybe on the internet.. look no further. We are having a meet in Vancouver, which is hopefully your local city.
> 
> ...


Awwww come on people, make the boys dream a reality. I'm in Ontario, I'd contribute to your dream, if I could !!! I'm in AB next month, but I'm afraid that's still a tad out of the vacinity


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

mismac said:


> Cool! Hope you guys had a blast!


Well me and the crew went to the gym had a decent workout then spent some time on the phone to Australia.  How selfish of me but no one else minded. hehe


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sdsm said:


> Awwww come on people, make the boys dream a reality. I'm in Ontario, I'd contribute to your dream, if I could !!! I'm in AB next month, but I'm afraid that's still a tad out of the vacinity


I was in AB last month.
Its alright. I will break the locals down and get them to turn up.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry Matty I didn't have a computer for a week.

I should be up for it. The thought of a big meet kinda freaks me out but I'll try. 

I also may or may not bring nunchuks for my protection. Just ask matty - he still has the scar from the first time we met.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I've done crazier things in the past little while, so maybe.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

well we have 3.. lets keep going people


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What happened with the tsunami in B.C? Was the weather bad, or has it not reached there yet?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

No worse weather then normal. 

Bump.. I never thought I would have to put this much effort in to drum up interest


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I know, this is kinda sad.

COME ON VAN PEEPS.


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont live in Vancouver, but I love going there! Usually go for a week in the summer. Last year, it rained the whole time I was there though. :mum


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

I live in Richmond but could meet up to make some new friends.....Vancouver gets lonely sometimes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Four! Woohoo!

Two more and we can rent a minivan.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, we are going for a Maccas lunch. It is a $2000 buy in and all you get is a happy meal with refills. Who is in now. I expect to be turning people away. 

Maybe in a week we can look at meeting up. For something. Ideas? I like coffee, pub, sort of a nice lunch or something. Get to sit down with people.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

I'd say a pub or restaurant may be the best. I think meeting at a coffee shop may make for a short meeting. Although a short meeting may be good for the first get together. 

Maybe we should even discuss where in Vancouver, I'm guessing downtown would be the easiest in terms of people having the transportation/bus/car to get there. But I'm pretty mobile with a car so could meet anywhere.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm with nims; pub or restaurant. Preferably one where we can catch the Canucks play as I'll have more incentive to go that way, haha. XD


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

See y'all on the slopes eh!


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

Anyone still up for this and want to meet somewhere this week? If so maybe you should find a day that works for everyone. Matty hope you don't mind me bumping this up, I'm not trying to take over just want to stop spending another week alone.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets get serious. There is a canucks game at 7pm against Calgary. I think that would be a great game to watch. It is just under a week away. So it is close enough to plan but not too close.

*SATURDAY 9/4/11 6:30 MEET (CANUCKS VS calgary)

*I am in Burnaby, and willing to head pretty much anywhere. So if you know of a good pub preferably on the quieter side. Please make some suggestions.

Mine -
Tobys bar on Commercial (some sasers have been here before)
The warehouse on Granville (Pretty busy but fun place to watch the game)
Loose Moose Tapas Bar & Grill on Granville 
Wings at Burnaby (never been here but the wings in the city is good but busy for games)
Speakeasy Granville or Davie (pretty good bar, never crazy busy)

Pretty much anywhere will be a little busier due to the game. I am willing to get there super early to get a table for however many people we need to. I am also willing to start drinking a little earlier.

So who is interested and who has ideas of a place, would be nice if someone knew a really cool unknown pub.

Hope to see as many people as possible on Saturday. Regardless of if this goes ahead, I will be drinking at a pub for the game. Alone if need be so if you are interested in joining me let me know.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

Unfortunately I work Saturday nights otherwise I'd be there. But hopefully those that do attend have fun.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go matty on making this official!

I am in FINAL EXAM AND FINAL PAPER VORTEX OF DOOM until the 12th, and until then will barely be showering, let alone exiting the house for socializing purposes.

In short, I need to buy some extra deoderant, and I'm out. I really reeeeallly hope it goes good though


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I must say this is a success story in the making. As I said people. I will be watching the game alone if need be. So if someone would like to meet me I am up for it. I may look and smell funny but I am a nice person somewhere inside. 

And between nims and I, we will get the job done.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey don't make me feel bad. It's a vortex I tell you!

Come on everyone else! It's the Canucks and a cute Australian. COME ON!


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

matty said:


> I must say this is a success story in the making. As I said people. I will be watching the game alone if need be. So if someone would like to meet me I am up for it. I may look and smell funny but I am a nice person somewhere inside.
> 
> And between nims and I, we will get the job done.


We'll find a date that works for all. Maybe the 13th or 14th of this month. If people want to watch the Canucks game that could make perfect timing for their first playoff game.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Nims, you and me will be at a pub somewhere on the 13th or 14th to watch the first play offs game. Everyone is free to join us. Further details to come. 

And if anyone wants to watch the game with me on Saturday, I am still going to be watching it somewhere. Shoot me a pm and we can meet up.  rather do it with someone then alone.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

Sounds good....hopefully we can get more people to attend


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys i'm new here. I saw this topic and decided to register. Well actually, the website forced me to register in order to view this topic, so i thought "fine", entered fine as a user name, and here i am. 

I live in the Vancouver area and would love a chance to meet some new people. Unfortunately I work saturday and sunday nights, and i have exams all of next week. 

But i would love to attend any get together's you guys manage to organize after next week. I have no life, so my availability is pretty open


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome fine. Look forward to meeting you soon


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So, I am going for a skate, then to the gym, then this evening I will be watching the game. If anyone would like to join me for a good game of hockey and a few drinks, send me a pm. Thank you.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

Matty how'd the game go on Saturday? And let's meet up this week if we can. Wednesday's the first playoff games for the Nucks which could provide for a fun environment. Or Thursday if people don't want to be at a crowded place. Or if people want it on game day maybe somewhere outside the downtown core would work so it won't be as crowded as bars downtown


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it was just me and the barman in speakeasy granville, but I had a good time. Good food, good beer and a great game. I am easily pleased. 

Well I am up for Wednesday, I will be watching the game somewhere. Should probably watch it from the gym lol but I would like to have a couple of beers with you. 

Any preference to where? If we go downtown, I have found speakeasy to be relatively quiet and relaxed. 

So Nims and I are meeting to watch the game. The whole of sas is invited. Please reply or pm to show interest and give your input as to location, in downtown or in the suburbs.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Incase anyone was interested, nims and I met up for a game of hockey, some good conversation and a great feed. I will be back at that pub just for the food and local beer. 

Nice to meet you nims and we should do it again sometimes.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

Nice to meet you as well and yea it was fun.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

http://shyness.meetup.com/cities/ca/bc/vancouver/


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If this meetup is still going on, then I may be up for it.. I visit Vancouver often.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it sorta is. 

How about you tell us when your in Vancouver again and we can organise something. I am up for it and hopefully one or two others will be open to it as well.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

I may be up for another meetup.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone still down for a meetup? I'm done with school now so I am free to go out and chill. Would love to hang out with some Van City SAers!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So I ignore the thread and people show interest. 

Cool. Well we could possibly have a group of 5 or 6. I am keen for that. 

I would be happy to in the next 2 or 3 weeks. What are peoples openings like?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I see everyone posted at once and cancelled each other out.  so sad


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL Aloysius. Move over to the West Coast then!

It's up to you guys, my schedule's pretty open.


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

I"m down to meet up anytime. I live at metrotown.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I would still very much like to meet some of you guys!


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Alrighty! How's everyone's availability in the next couple of weeks? Also, what were you guys wanting to do for the meetup?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

My standard unavailability is Monday to Friday 9 - 5. But I can be found working any time of the day or night . If we say a day and time, I will try to make it. Weekends are always nice. 

I say June 5. A Sunday. Who else is interested. I may have just randomly picked it but no one else has randomly picked one yet. 

Sooo.....Put a name, preferred day and time and activity.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I work on weekends. I'm generally free Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Fridays after around 5:00. But feel free to meet up on a Saturday or Sunday if that works out better for you guys.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I am open for most evenings apart from Wednesdays. I believe nims also works weekends.


----------



## realsoma (May 27, 2011)

i live in van! i have no life.. let me know if something's happenin!


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

I have an exam on June 8, so June 5th would be tight for me.

I would be down to meet up this Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday anytime would work for me.


----------



## realsoma (May 27, 2011)

what school you go to? i go to sfu. well.. sort of... i've been having issues lately


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

realsoma said:


> what school you go to? i go to sfu. well.. sort of... i've been having issues lately


I'm going to SFU too! We should totally meet up!

I'm free to meet up Monday, Wednesday, Friday before 12:30pm and after 4:30pm on campus.

Let me know!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

matty said:


> Well I am open for most evenings apart from Wednesdays. I believe nims also works weekends.


Game 2, Friday night. We should get together and watch it somewhere!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe game two is Saturday, and I have plans already to watch it down town. I am currently not drinking but making an exception for that one night. Maybe one of the other ones. Mid week.


----------



## realsoma (May 27, 2011)

so sick of drunk *******s on the skytrain after the game. 

its you, isn't it


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

realsoma said:


> so sick of drunk *******s on the skytrain after the game.
> 
> its you, isn't it


I hope that was a miss understood joke and not anything else.


----------



## nims (May 14, 2010)

matty said:


> Well I am open for most evenings apart from Wednesdays. I believe nims also works weekends.


Yep I work weekends so unless people want to meet after 11pm, it will be weekday meetups for me.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey matty, i live over in victoria. But i think this is a great idea! I might come over to vancouver this summer so maybe we could plan one then too?


----------



## realsoma (May 27, 2011)

the forum was just getting really boring. i don't see whats so confusing. it wasn't really funny but i've seen worse. and i was expressing being annoyed at the idiots on the skytrain.. no, i'm not stalking you or anything.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Weekday meetups are fine with me!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

losinghope said:


> Hey matty, i live over in victoria. But i think this is a great idea! I might come over to vancouver this summer so maybe we could plan one then too?


That sounds cool. Will have to try to organise something for when your out.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

realsoma said:


> the forum was just getting really boring. i don't see whats so confusing. it wasn't really funny but i've seen worse. and i was expressing being annoyed at the idiots on the skytrain.. no, i'm not stalking you or anything.


Just hard to read what tone you were posting in.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah that would be really cool, im coming in july or august dont know exact date yet though!


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

*Bump*
Alrighty, now that Canucksmania is over and life is back to normal, how's about we schedule some sort of meetup?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys should go to the fireworks displays. They must be coming up soon.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets do this. When? All open to someone else organising it.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Well for the next few weeks I'll be working 'til 11pm M-F so unless you guys wanna meet for a coffee/brunch-type thing, weekends will be best for me.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

Alan and myself will be doing the Grouse Grind on Sunday, along with a few others. If you're interested in joining us then check out this group:

http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/

Or you can just post here that you're interested. We'll be meeting at Grouse Mountain at 10:30 a.m.

We also have a bowling event planned for this coming Friday, but if you're interested you should RSVP as soon as possible so we know how many lanes to reserve.

The meetup group says that it's for people under the age of 25 but you can ignore that. All ages are welcome as long as you're young at heart 

As far as a smaller meetup with just people from this website, I'm unfortunately only free during the week


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

clair de lune said:


> Well for the next few weeks I'll be working 'til 11pm M-F so unless you guys wanna meet for a coffee/brunch-type thing, weekends will be best for me.


I'm good to meetup for coffee.

Tuesday or Thursday or the Weekend works for me.


----------



## Z Bunny (Jun 22, 2011)

:lurk




I live in Coquitlam about 10 mins from the sky train. I have literally all the time in the world to meetup but the idea of going to a bar or sitting down at a table in a restaurant with a group of people I've never met before kind of freaks me the hell out. But then the idea of me being freaked out by that freaks me out too... what to do, what to do.....


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to attend too. I'm smack dab in the middle of surrey and surrey central is like a 15 minute walk....let me know if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

vancity!!


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh fiddlesticks, now I work Fri-Tue 'til 11pm so I can't really do weekend meetups anymore unless they're earlier in the day. It sucks, I really want to attend these! 

The meetup.com page seems to get updated more often than this thread so it might be better to check there for events than on SAS.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BUMP. 
Lets try to get this to take off. 

IM in


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I live on Vancouver Island, but if I had a car and money for the ferry and knew my way around and had more confidence, I'd consider meeting up with you fellahs!

Of course, I'm too young to go anywhere cool (bars, strip clubs).


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Plenty of places to go apart from bars and strip clubs, so dont worry.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

If anybody is free on Wednesday during the day, we have a meet up scheduled for 11:00 a.m. at the corner of Dempsey Rd./Lynn Valley Rd. We're going to be walking along some trail there. More information can be found at our meetup website: http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/events/26923541/

If anybody is interested in coming, I'll be driving there and can pick up one person on my way (I live in Coquitlam). So yah, go register on the meetup website, or simply post here if you're interested in coming.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys, if anybody is free on Wednesday during the day, some of us shy folk are going to be doing a walk along Lynn Creek. We're meeting at 11:00 a.m. on Wednesday, at the corner of Dempsey Rd./Lynn Valley Rd. More information can be found here: http://www.meetup.com/Extremely-Shy-Looking-for-friends/

And don't worry about being an outsider or anything. I'm pretty sure that i'm not going to know anybody who is going on Wednesday, and so far only three people are signed up.

If you're interested in coming, then either RSVP at the meetup website, or just make a post here. If you're worried about coming late, or not being able to find the place, then feel free to PM me for my phone number.

I'll also be driving there from Coquitlam, and can give one person a ride, so if anybody is interested in coming and wants a ride then let me know. I don't mind going out of my way a little bit.

So yah, I hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

A trip to Science World would be fun! You could look at the... science.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Colton said:


> A trip to Science World would be fun! You could look at the... science.


Gotta love the Telus World of Science! I would be down for arts and culture stuff, like the Vancouver Art Gallery.

Also, anyone interested in going to the Fireworks? There are meetups happening this Saturday and next Wednesday. Check here for updates.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be going to the fireworks next Wednesday. Right now the plan is to meet at Bus Bay 8 outside Burrard Skytrain station. 

I'm guessing Clair, that you are the Clair who RSVP'd? If so, i'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Yup that's me, didn't want to use my real name on the Meetup site. I hope we can find a decent spot at English Bay at that time!


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I think we managed to find a pretty good spot. Again, it was really nice meeting you... *fights the urge to use your real name* ... Clair. I hope to see you again soon. Maybe more SAS'ers will join us next time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww yaaaaay people are still meeting! This makes me happy.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Great meeting you too, fine! I'll try and tag along on another meetup if I'm not working. More Van City SASers need to come out to these events!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am really only interested in meeting sasers. Not really wanting to meet a whole heap of new people.


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

The problem with the extremely shy meet-up group is that some of us are not really shy.

Social anxiety and shy can go hand in hand, but are not necessarily the same thing.

I'm more interested in meeting other introverts that I can relate to.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

How can you have social anxiety without being shy?


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

fine said:


> How can you have social anxiety without being shy?


I'm not shy, but I lacked social skills, which led to anxiety. Around certain people, I'm not shy at all. Nowadays, I realize that I don't lack social skills, but rather, I'm just an introvert and if I'm around other introverts, I don't get any anxiety.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Great to see people meeting up here! GOOOOOOOOOO clair de lune!! :lol


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Im from surrey and would be able to do a meetup sometime, i probably will just sit there and not say anything though :/


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Whys my avatar not showing D:

nevermind fixed it


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

Where in Surrey? I am like a 5 minute walk from Surrey central. Wanna meet up lol?


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Darkrian said:


> Where in Surrey? I am like a 5 minute walk from Surrey central. Wanna meet up lol?


South Surrey, near white rock


----------



## Z Bunny (Jun 22, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *fine*  
_How can you have social anxiety without being shy?_



LucidVision said:


> I'm not shy, but I lacked social skills, which led to anxiety. Around certain people, I'm not shy at all. Nowadays, I realize that I don't lack social skills, but rather, I'm just an introvert and if I'm around other introverts, I don't get any anxiety.


Def agree with LucidVision, I have sometimes severe social anxiety (according to every relevant online test I take anyway) but I am not shy. I can be really blunt, honest and to the point and have no problem saying what I'm really thinking but this is entirely dependent on the social setting that I'm in and the people who are present. I think "reserved" and "cautious" would be much more accurate words to use at least in my case.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Z Bunny said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fine*
> _How can you have social anxiety without being shy?_
> 
> Def agree with LucidVision, I have sometimes severe social anxiety (according to every relevant online test I take anyway) but I am not shy. I can be really blunt, honest and to the point and have no problem saying what I'm really thinking but this is entirely dependent on the social setting that I'm in and the people who are present. I think "reserved" and "cautious" would be much more accurate words to use at least in my case.


yeah, I'm the same. I used to be really shy all the time, but now it depends so much on the day and my mood. Sometimes I'm really energetic and talkative, sometimes I get so sad that I withdraw inside completely and don't say anything, sometimes I'm willing to talk but still anxious. And sometimes I can even be blunt and argumentative.


----------



## fine (Apr 7, 2011)

I am the same way. In different situations and depending on my mood i might be horribly uncomfortable or the life of the party. When i'm the life of the party, probably because i'm around only people who i'm friends with, i would not characterize myself as being shy. But then i would also not say that i have social anxiety in that situation. 

Overall however, since many social situations do provoke my anxiety, i would say that overall I do have social anxiety, just like i would say that overall i am also shy. 

I don't know what point i'm trying to make here. Probably that i'm right and you're all wrong. But here we go, hitting the submit reply button.


----------



## mvancity (Sep 1, 2011)

*Bump*

I am new to this forum, live in Vancouver, and interested in meeting fellow anxiety people. Weekends are preferable. Anyone interested?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have pushed this for a long time and then gave up. If you want to meet up let me know.


----------



## mvancity (Sep 1, 2011)

matty said:


> I have pushed this for a long time and then gave up. If you want to meet up let me know.


Sure, anytime on the weekends or weekday evenings are fine for me within the city.


----------



## YadaYada (Mar 22, 2012)

New here. Am interested.


----------

